# Google- Food-borne infections endanger long-term health, especially for kids - Los Angeles Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Food-borne infections endanger long-term health, especially for kids**Los Angeles Times**...* uremic *syndrome*, which can lead to kidney failure, chronic kidney problems, diabetes, high blood pressure, gallstones, *irritable bowel syndrome*, *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

